# Radiant floor heating



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Has anybody taken the Hydronics and Radiant floor heating training class at the Viega Education Center in Nashua, NH?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent one of my guys there last november.... there is another one coming up they wanted to know if we wanted to go again.

They actually pay for everything .... flight, room, food, booze and entertainment


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Sent one of my guys there last november.... there is another one coming up they wanted to know if we wanted to go again.
> 
> They actually pay for everything .... flight, room, food, booze and entertainment


Yeah I know. I'm going there next Sunday for the 3 day class. Just was wondering what to expect.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

house plumber said:


> Yeah I know. I'm going there next Sunday for the 3 day class. Just was wondering what to expect.


A hang over :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Anything else or is the hang over the only thing?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

wonder why they dont do the class in Florida?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't really know what he learned.... all he said is that it was a 3 day drunk.... I guess he learned how to drink


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

How much you get out of it, depends on what you already know.. I find this true with most classes, just hope that it isn't one big viega commercial.


----------

